
Adobe confirms major Flash vulnerability - jordigh
http://bgr.com/2015/10/15/adobe-flash-player-security-vulnerability-warning/
======
tonylemesmer
Arrgh, pisses me off so much that Firefox constantly bugs you to upgrade Flash
due to security vulnerabilities only to be informed that the new one also
suffers from some horrific security vulnerability. Time to ditch it. Thank god
BBC Iplayer is changing over to HTML5, which I don't assume is free from vulns
but at least its one less piece of malware for me to worry about.

